# FAKE Synthetek Products - Buyers BEWARE!



## Synthetek (Jul 4, 2014)

We have been coming across more and more counterfit and fake products attempting to con unwary buyers with our name.

Make sure if you are ever going to be buying SEO or ANY product for that matter from us, buy ONLY through the following channels:

*our website "www.synthetek.com"
*our ebay account "syntherol"

OR

Any distributor whose contact details or website link is listed on our website.

If you see any other product or seller going by our name or claiming to be us its a Fake!

Here is 1 such example we had removed from ebay, but not before a customer unknowingly purchased from them only to realise its not the genuine product once he recieved it.







Here is another fake listed on an international listing site, similar to ebay.

Syntherol - China Syntherol Supplier,Factory - Syntholan Tehnologies


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for giving everyone a heads up! Would be a shame to get caught up in scam like that!


----------

